# Benzo/Pregabalin/Phenibut cross tolerance?



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

What are people's thoughts on the cross tolerance between benzos, Pregabalin and Phenibut?

I've been taking Pregabalin twice a week (150mg) and Phenibut twice a week (2000mg) for the last 10 months and still get the desired anxiolytic effect from both, so happy there. However, to try and add an additional day of anxiety relief, I've recently added Etizolam (1mg) one other day a week (not a true benzo of course but has the same action).

My reasoning for this rotating regime is that Phenibut is a GABAb agonist, Etizolam is a GABAa agonist, and Pregabalin increases GABA levels via a novel method (calcium channel blocker, which doesn't bind to GABA a or b receptors), so, in theory I shouldn't be hitting my various GABA receptors too hard too often.

Obviously taking any one of these meds 5 days out of 7 would carry a large risk of tolerance forming, but my rotating method seems to work. However I've not had the inclusion of Etizolam for long enough to say if it will 'play nice' with the other two GABAergics in this regime to stay working for me long term.

Any thoughts/problems you can see?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

ugh1979 said:


> What are people's thoughts on the cross tolerance between benzos, Pregabalin and Phenibut?
> 
> I've been taking Pregabalin twice a week (150mg) and Phenibut twice a week (2000mg) for the last 10 months and still get the desired anxiolytic effect from both, so happy there. However, to try and add an additional day of anxiety relief, I've recently added Etizolam (1mg) one other day a week (not a true benzo of course but has the same action).
> 
> ...


I can tell you that benzos and phenibut have no cross tolerance. Benzo Gaba A and Pehnibut is Gaba B.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I know that benzo's and phenibut arent cross tolerant/dependent atleast.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

Fortunately from my experience i can say that there is no cross tolerance between Lyrica and benzos. I've gained a massive tolerance to benzos. I came to the point where 5 mg of klonopin doesn't do anything, but Lyrica still works nice for my anxiety (300-450 mg).


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

I take Lyrica (monday, wednesday, friday, sunday) and Phenibut (tuesday, thursday, saturday)

From my own experience even they are very similar, there is no cross tolerance between these two drugs


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

An intersting note tough... If one develop dependence on Phenibut, and have trouble tapping it down.
Benzo works good for this!

Had some cases here in Sweden where they gave them Antipychotics, Not good results!


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

zeusko87 said:


> I take Lyrica (monday, wednesday, friday, sunday) and Phenibut (tuesday, thursday, saturday)
> 
> From my own experience even they are very similar, there is no cross tolerance between these two drugs


Phenibut+a beer = Lyrica :grin2:


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

watertouch said:


> Phenibut+a beer = Lyrica :grin2:


hahaha something like that :grin2:


----------



## Pretty queen (Feb 15, 2016)

What about gabapentin? It develops tolerance quickly like benzos? I have heard gabapentin works well for social anxiety.


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

Gabapentin is much weaker than Lyrica


----------



## likeabrickwall (Oct 29, 2015)

barry1685 said:


> I can tell you that benzos and phenibut have no cross tolerance. Benzo Gaba A and Pehnibut is Gaba B.


Phenibut in higher doses actually affects Gaba A. I think there is some cross tolerance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

